# الالياف الضوئيه 3



## وليد1314 (12 يونيو 2006)

*أنواع الألياف الضوئية
يمكن أن تقسم الألياف الضوئية إلى نوعين أساسيين:
النوع الأول :​​Single-mode fiber
تنتقل عبرها إشارة ضوئية واحدة فقط في كل ليفة ضوئية من ألياف الكابل الضوئي كما في شبكات التليفون. يتميز هذا النوع من الألياف بصغر نصف قطر القلب الزجاجي حيث يصل إلى حوالي 9 ميكرون.

النوع الثانى :Multi -mode fibers ​
وهذا النوع يقوم بنقل العديد من الإشارات الضوئية من خلال الليفة الضوئية الواحدة مما يجعل استخدامها أفضل لشبكات الحاسب. ويكون نصف قطر هذا النوع اكبر من النوع الأول حيث يصل إلى 62.5 ميكرون.​​
​
مميزات الألياف الضوئية: 
نظرا للمميزات العديدة التي تمتلكها الألياف الضوئية فقد استخدمت في مجالات عده كالاتصالات وشبكات الكمبيوتر. ومن تلك المميزات ما يلى:

أقل تكلفة من الكابلات النحاسية فبعض العشرات من الكيلومترات تقل في التكلفة عن نظيراتها من الكابلات النحاسية.
تستخدم الإشارات الضوئية في حمل الإشارات الرقمية والتي تكون مناسبة لشبكات الكمبيوتر.

أكثر مرونة من غيرها من الكابلات لذلك فقد استخدمت في دوائر إرسال واستقبال الكاميرات الرقمية والتي تستخدم في الأغراض الطبية.

أكثر قدرة على حمل المعلومات.

أقل سمكا من الأسلاك العادية لذلك يمكن وضع عدد كبير من الألياف الضوئية داخل الحزمة الواحدة مما يزيد عدد خطوط الهاتف أو عدد قنوات البث التلفزيوني في كابل واحد.

اقل حجما حيث أن نصف قطرها اقل من نصف قطر الأسلاك النحاسية فمثلا يمكن استبدال سلك نحاسي قطره 7.62سم بآخر من الألياف الضوئية قطره لا يتجاوز0.635سم و هذا يمثل أهمية خاصة عند مد الأسلاك تحت الأرض.

أخف وزنا فيمكن استبدال أسلاك نحاسية وزنها 94.5كجم بأخرى من الألياف الضوئية تزن فقط 3.6كجم.

يقل تأثير هذه الكابلات على الإشارات المارة بداخلها وبالتالى فإن الإشاره تضل قويه حتى تصل إلي الطرف المستقبل.

يقل تداخل الإشارات المرسلة بداخلها من خلال الألياف المتجاورة في الكابل الواحد مما يضمن وضوح الإشارة المرسلة. كما إنها لا تتعرض للتداخلات الكهرومغناطيسية مما يجعل الإشارة تنتقل بسرية تامة مما يتيح استخدامها في الأغراض العسكرية.

غير قابلة للاشتعال وبالتالى فهي أقل عرضه لمخاطر الاحتراق.
​
​
فكرة عمل الألياف الضوئية
تعمل الألياف الضوئية عن طريق الحفاظ على تحديد سير الإشارات الضوئية بداخل مسارات طويلة محدده من الجزء المرسل إلي الجزء المستقبل. فلو أردت أن ترسل شعاع من الضوء خلال مسار طويل مستقيم فإنك تقوم بتوجيه الضوء خلال هذا المسار ونظرا لكون الضوء ينتقل في خطوط مستقيمة فانه سيصل للطرف الآخر. لكن ماذا لو كان هذا المسار به انحناءات؟
طبعا سيكون الحل هو وضع عاكس عند الانحناء لتعكس الضوء إلى داخل المسار مرة أخرى لتحافظ عليه دون فقد. و بنفس الطريقة يتم حل المشكلة لو كان المسار كثير الانحناءات حيث يوضع عاكس عند كل انحناء على طول المسار لتعكس الضوء باستمرار من جانب لأخر ليبقى في مساره. وهكذا الحال في ألياف الضوئية حيث ينتقل الضوء بواسطة الانعكاس المستمر عن الجدار المحاذي للقلب الزجاجي (​​ cladding ) انعكاسا داخليا كليا. و لان هذا الجدار لا يمتص أي من الضوء الساقط عليه فان الإشارة الضوئية يمكن أن تسافر مسافات طويلة دون أن تفقد. 
​

​
نظام الألياف الضوئية
يتكون نظام الألياف الضوئية من ثلاث أجزاء أساسية:
المرسل الضوئي optical transmitter

يحوّل المرسل الضوئي الإشاره الكهربائية أو الإشارة الرقمية إلى إشارة ضوئية مكافئه . ويكون مصدر الإشارة الضوئية إما أن تكون ضوء يبعث من دايود أو ليزر يقوم بإنتاج وتشفير الإشارة الضوئية وتكون الأطوال الموجية المستخدمة في المرسلات البصرية هي 850, 1300، أو 1550 نانوميتر. فإذا أردنا مثلا نقل إشارة تلفزيونية أو أي معلومة عن طريق الألياف الضوئية يكون من الضروري تحويل الإشارة إلى إشاره ضوئية طبقا للمعلومة المراد نقلها. تحويل الإشارة قد يكون ب​​analogue modulation أو ب digital modulation.
كابل الليف الضوئي fiber-optic​
هو عبارة عن الوسط الناقل للإشاره الضوئية حيث يقوم بتوصيل الإشارة الضوئية إلى مسافات كبيره دون حدوث فقد للإشاره. يحتوى كابل الألياف الضوئية واحد أو أكثر من الألياف زجاجية وتقوم فكرته على كونه دليل للإشارة الضوئية.
المستقبل الضوئي​​optical receiver​
يقوم هذا الجزء بإستقبال الإشارة الضوئية ثم يفك شفرتها ليحولها إلى إشارة كهربية ترسل إلى المستخدم الذي قد يكون التلفزيون أو التليفون.​​وقد تعددت استخدامات الألياف الضوئية بعيدا عن مجال الاتصالات فظهرت استخدامات أخرى مهمة لهذه الألياف فمثلا نتيجة لمرونتها و دقتها دخلت في صناعة الكاميرات الرقمية المتعددة المستخدمة في التصوير الطبي مثل التصوير الشعبي و المناظير. كما دخلت في تصنيع الكاميرات المستخدمة في التصوير الميكانيكي لفحص اللحام و الوصلات في الأنابيب و المولدات.​استخدمت الألياف الضوئية أيضا كمجسات لتحديد التغير في درجات الحرارة و الضغط حيث يفضل استخدامها عن المجسات العادية لصغر حجمها و دقة أدائها.​**:14:​*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 يونيو 2006)

في احدى الدورات التدريبة تعلمت كيفية لحام الألياف فسيكون من الممتع فعلا وضعها في الملتقى فهل لديك صور لها

ولجهازها خاصة أن الجهاز غالي الثمن ونادر

على وجه العموم موضوع الفايبر أوبتيك مهم فعلا

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## muslim125.3 (15 يونيو 2006)

[frame="1 70"] 
السلام عليكم
جزاك اله خيرا
كما اريد منك معرف الكثير عن طرق اللحام وصور لها , كما اريد معرفة كيفية استخدامها فى التلفزيون
واريد ان اعرف كتب او مواقع فى هذا الموضوع
وارجو الا تنقطع عن الكتابة فى هذا الموضوع للاافادة
وجزاك الله خيرا
[/frame]


----------



## حيدر الدليمي (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
و اطلب منك اذا امكن معلومات عن طرق ربط الوصلات
للكيبلات الضوئية كوني بأمس الحاجة لها 
مع حسابات المسافات الممكنة بين المصادر:81:


----------



## وليد1314 (15 يونيو 2006)

*رد على ماوردنى من الاخوه قراء الالياف الضوئيه*

اشكركم على قراءة الموضوع
وسأحاول الرد على استفساراتكم فى هذا المجال
مع وافر التحيه


----------



## محمد ابو منسى (16 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات


----------



## علي طه (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف كيف يتم ارسال واتسلام الاشارة الصوتية في اَن واحد بأستخدام الكيبلات الضوئية
وهذا لكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## علي طه (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف كيف يتم ارسال واستلام الاشارة الصوتية في اَن واحد بأستخدام الكيبلات الضوئية
وهذا لكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااا


----------

